# Angus Edgar



## AllAussie (11 January 2013)

Is this bloke just a scam artist??  Currently:

"Mr. Angus Edgar serves as a Corporate Advisor and Managing Director of Melbourne Capital of Exinda Inc. Mr. Edgar has been the Chief Executive Officer of Transol Corporation Ltd., since 2007 and serves as its Managing Director. Mr. Edgar has extensive experience in IT, infrastructure, forestry, renewable energy, biotech and mining sectors and he is in the finance, stock broking industry for 21 years since 1985. He had been Managing Director of Regal Resources Limited ... since March 20, 2009 until August 2012. He serves as the Chairman of the Board of Mungala Investments Pty Ltd. Mr. Edgar founded Photo-Me Australia Limited and served as its Non Executive Chairman of the Board from February 9, 2007 to March 2009. He has been an Executive Director of Transol Corporation Ltd. since May 28, 2003. He has been an Executive Director of Regal Resources Limited since August 16, 2012. He serves as Director of Melbourne Capital Limited. Mr. Edgar served as a Director of Photo-Me Australia Limited since March, 2009."

All these companies seem to get nowhere and just slowly have there share volumes balloon out as he pays himself and gets the company nowhere???

He has just run RER into the ground and done a runner, so they have had to restructure their capital on issue but consolidating shares with a 15:1 offer

Can anyone name any success he has had?

I have heard alot of bad things. he seems to be useless


----------



## keely (23 January 2013)

yes, Angus edgar appears to be serial disappointer. I think it goes something like this - Edgar also runs Melbourne Capital. Melbourne Capital raises the money for these projects. I think this is where Edgar actually makes his money on commissions from the money raised firstly, and then after that on trading (somehow) on the shares shortly after the ipo when there is a general flurry of interest.
And then the rot sets in, but my guess is he has already made his money by that time, the wage also helps make his journey worthwhile.
The other trademark of Edgar seems to be a complete disregard for the ordinary shareholders.
Possibly because Melbourne capital always taps into the same group of banks and wealthy investors - so they get looked after, and possibly know how the game works, while ordinary investors don't.
Edgar seems to look for a good story, has no intention or ability to see it through, and floats it for short term gain.
RER is a mess, raised its money for the coal technology and then dumped it or screwed it up, and without asking shareholders branched out into Bio methane, and then congo gold.
As far as I know nobody at all put money into regal for these purposes, and yet edgar diverted money into these projects.
Now the only money RER has comes from the buying out of RER stakes in Congo gold projects by there Afri mines partner.
And the latest money from that is now months late. Must be problems, and Edgar will never advise the shareholders.
Maybe another Edgar screwup?
If that money doesn't show up RER will be dead. 
But Edgar has other companies left to continue playing the same game with - Good Luck.


----------



## keely (27 January 2013)

Congo gold
Whats wrong here?
Makes no sense.

Regal buys congo gold lease from Afrimines for small amount of money.
Afrimines then buys back into 10% of its old lease for $5million of its own money (Regal has none)and 10% of RER asx shares.
10% of RER shares only worth $450,000 at the time? - not $5million?

Afrimines then spends another $7million of its own money on more drilling of its old lease, in return for another 10% of its old lease and another 10% of RER shares (worth another $450,000)- not $7million?

Afrimines spends $12million on 20% of RER shares worth $900,000 and on drilling its own old lease that it now only has 30% interest in?
Why?

Why dont Afrimines just keep 100% of congo leases and spend its own $12 million drilling itself for all of the reward?

Afrimines don't need Regal for cash.
Afrimines don't need Regal for drilling expertise Afrimines).
Afrimines don't need Regal management expertise (LOL)

NONE of this makes sense. I say this should be looked at carefully.



Africa is in the press as a source of money laundering.











keely said:


> yes, Angus edgar appears to be serial disappointer. I think it goes something like this - Edgar also runs Melbourne Capital. Melbourne Capital raises the money for these projects. I think this is where Edgar actually makes his money on commissions from the money raised firstly, and then after that on trading (somehow) on the shares shortly after the ipo when there is a general flurry of interest.
> And then the rot sets in, but my guess is he has already made his money by that time, the wage also helps make his journey worthwhile.
> The other trademark of Edgar seems to be a complete disregard for the ordinary shareholders.
> Possibly because Melbourne capital always taps into the same group of banks and wealthy investors - so they get looked after, and possibly know how the game works, while ordinary investors don't.
> ...


----------



## matty77 (10 April 2013)

Gotta love researching something then finding a topic about it on this forum = win.

thanks for the info.

Was looking to Transol corp (not buying shares in them for something else)

Note:



> Transol Acquires 100% of Highly Prospective Northern
> Territory Gold-Copper Project


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 April 2013)

AllAussie said:


> Is this bloke just a scam artist??  Currently:
> 
> "Mr. Angus Edgar serves as a Corporate Advisor and Managing Director of Melbourne Capital of Exinda Inc. Mr. Edgar has been the Chief Executive Officer of Transol Corporation Ltd., since 2007 and serves as its Managing Director. Mr. Edgar has extensive experience in IT, infrastructure, forestry, renewable energy, biotech and mining sectors and he is in the finance, stock broking industry for 21 years since 1985. He had been Managing Director of Regal Resources Limited ... since March 20, 2009 until August 2012. He serves as the Chairman of the Board of Mungala Investments Pty Ltd. Mr. Edgar founded Photo-Me Australia Limited and served as its Non Executive Chairman of the Board from February 9, 2007 to March 2009. He has been an Executive Director of Transol Corporation Ltd. since May 28, 2003. He has been an Executive Director of Regal Resources Limited since August 16, 2012. He serves as Director of Melbourne Capital Limited. Mr. Edgar served as a Director of Photo-Me Australia Limited since March, 2009."
> 
> ...




Angus is a very understood character.

gg


----------

